# Continental Saddlery?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ink said:


> I'm looking into getting a reining saddle mostly because I like the close contact feel for training. But I also have the goal to one day turn Dublin into a reining horse when I can afford to put some professional training on her, and when I do then I'll already have the saddle!
> 
> So I'm thinking about purchasing a reining saddle from Continental saddlery. I've read nothing but good things about them looking at reviews online, but I was wondering if anyone had any first hand experience with them. They are a little pricier than I was wanting to spend for what will primarily be a work saddle, but I figure it's worth the extra investment to get something that's going to fit well and still look nice enough to take to some local shows down the road. They have a demo saddle program that I'm probably going to try out before I actually take the plunge and buy one. So I'll probably be calling them up this weekend, but I thought I'd ask here to see if you guys had anything to say about them first.


I haven't tried one but I know a trainer that has one and loves it. Considerably cheaper than a Bob's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Definitely cheaper than a Bob's! I have my eye on this one 










Fortunately my tax refund was a little more than expected so that'll help with not completely draining my savings account to buy this thing :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like it! It's pretty but not over the top. If you get it let me know what you think please.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Eek! I just put in the order for my saddle! They were so helpful and great to work with! I e-mailed them pictures of my current saddle and they helped me asses some of the fit problems so we can fix it with the new saddle. They are going to build one custom for me with slightly shorter skirts to fit Dublin's short back.

I'm so excited! They said it will take about 6 weeks to build, but I'll let you know how it rides once I get it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Very exciting! It was between that and a Bobs when I was looking-I decided in a used Bobs KR-I wanted the seat narrower. But the Continental I looked at is still listed on eBay-they seem stuck on the price, as it has been fs for a while.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool! New saddles are so exciting! Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I saw that one on ebay. I considered buying it, but I wasn't sure if the xFull quarter Horse bars would be too wide. They've re listed it a couple of times now.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yours is much prettier than that one, anyway. ;-) I really like it.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Nice looking Saddle

Congratulations



.


----------



## MistyLee (May 12, 2012)

Did you get your saddle? Did you try the demo program? I am also looking into this and am unsure of whether or not to do it. Any help would be helpful


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes! I finally got my saddle. It's beautiful and SO comfy! The made me a custom one with shortened skirts, and it fits my mare really nicely. I actually had to switch to a thinner saddle pad to keep it from sliding around since she has no withers. 

Unfortunately Dublin's been down all week with a swollen leg so I've only gotten to ride in it like 4 or 5 times. But so far I really like it.


----------

